# New Can Opener



## HazyDavey (Aug 25, 2016)

I guess it doesn't take much for me to get excited but we just got one of these new can openers and it's the bees knees!! $10.00 at the local grocery store. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVxYByE6eNQ


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 25, 2016)

I have one of those and I love it! No more sharp edges.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 25, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> I have one of those and I love it! No more sharp edges.



Yes, no more sharp edges or crud building up on the cutting wheel. Plus it's very easy to use. 

We needed a new can opener so I got this just to see if it's any good. Now I'm hooked, no going back now. 

Think I'll go open something.. :emmersed:


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 25, 2016)

You made me laugh. With this rig, I really look forward to opening things too.


----------



## Carla (Aug 25, 2016)

Sometimes the little things in life mean a lot!


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 25, 2016)

Think of all the coaster you have now.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 26, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Think of all the coaster you have now.



Wow.. I never thought of that. 
Not only is it a can opener, it's a coaster maker. 
This is getting sweeter all the time!!


Oh crud,  I better think over the coaster thingy..


----------

